# FISHING TIP # 679 MAN OVERBOARD!



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=posttext><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">FISHING TIP 679<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">BOATING SAFETY[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">_<U>MAN OVERBOARD</U>_<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]</o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 20pt"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">If you or one of your crew fall overboard and cannot get back into your boat due to physical limitations, boat design, exhaustion, or heavy clothing, you may be able to use your outboard?s power tilt/trim to levitate you out of the water. Make sure your engine is not running and out of gear. <o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o>[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Place your feet on the cavitation plate, hang on to the engine with one hand and press the tilt button. [/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">This definitely works for me.[/B]<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 18pt"><o></o>[/B]


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

let me guess...from a bad experience!????!!!

haha


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I have the rest of the tips lined up to complete Volume 7. I still need several hundred photos and a bunch of drawings. 

Yesterday I tied the Snell Knot using solder.I photographed each step as I completed it. The results look darn near professional. A little more editing and it should meet Rhett's high standards.

My wife and granddaughter got on my case yesterday and told me I needed to eliminate a lot of my colloquialisms and give the tips a more professional tone. This means wading through more than 1200 pages but, in the process, I should gain clarity.

I've loaded my yak for a Tarpon fishing trip in the morning so this project will be on the back burner for sure. I may even fish a while this evening. The Tarpon are here in decent numbers so I gotta get on to them.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Naah, Sailfish, I tried it out of professional curiousity. "Inquiring minds" and all that stuff.


----------

